# Rabbit Poblano



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Made a couple pounds of burger out Mountain Cottontail and some beef fat. The beef fat is trim from the top of T-bone steaks. The cottontails were shot early in the season before winter snows bury all the lush grasses, broadleaf plants, and forbs that render an early rabbit mild tasting:


Ground thru 1/4" plate. Added a little diced onion and some salt n pepper:


Placed the ground rabbit on Poblano pepper halves:


and cooked them in the BBQ with mesquite smoke:


fabulous

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That looks amazing! And now I'm hungry.......at 10:30 p.m. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

